# The Confessions and the Church Order of the Protestant Reformed Churches



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 30, 2007)

A very useful resource that I have used in the past since it came out in 2005 is _The Confessions and the Church Order of the Protestant Reformed Churches_. It is particularly valuable for its various indices and cross-referencing of the Three Forms of Unity and other important creeds. It is also now available online in pdf format here.


----------



## etexas (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice....thanks Andrew!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 31, 2007)

etexas said:


> Nice....thanks Andrew!



 Good stuff; I found the bit on readmitting excommunicated persons particularly useful.


----------

